# Vista - Anybody try it yet?



## Torin_Darkflight (Oct 2, 2006)

Just like the subject says...has anyone here tried Vista yet? If so, what is your honest opinion?

As for me...I have tried Vista RC1, although I have yet to really do any in-depth study and use of it. I've only used it for maybe three hours total so far, and just in general use like what I currently use XP for, nothing hard-core such as fiddling with every little setting and configuration and whatnot. However, I have already formed some opinions, and here they are:

To be honest, I really don't see anything (yet) all that revolutionary in Vista. Most of the new functions and features I've seen so far are simply eye candy, nothing more.

Translucent windows...pretty yes, but not really of any functional value. The fact that it allows you to still see the windows behind the currently active one isn't a valid point, because it BLURS the windows behind it, making it difficult (If not impossible) to tell what the windows back there are.

Everyone is raving about Flip3D, but in all honesty, Flip3D is simply a jazzed-up version of Alt-Tab. It adds no new functionality whatsoever. It does the exact same thing as Alt-Tab, it just does it in a fancier, shinier manner which offers no improved functional value at all.

The sidebar, or whatever the heck it's called...yes, I see how some people might find a giant black bar which wastes 1/4 of the screen useful by loading it with weather information and news and stocks and such, but my personal opinion is that I don't like it. One of the very first things I did after Vista finished booting the first time was close that sucker, then make it so it wouldn't automatically load anymore.

And now, to touch on some of the features which, to my surprise, weren't merely eye-candy.

User Account Control...

...oh dear god, what drugs were they on?

UAC is the stupidest piece of utter SHIT I have EVER seen in ANY version of Windows. Yes, you heard right, I said shit, I feel that strongly about it that I've decided to risk violating forum rules to express my opinion. It asks you for your permission to do EVERYTHING. Install a new program: "Are you sure you want to do this?". Change a setting in the Control Panel: "Are you sure you want to do this?". Open an antivirus so you can run a scan: "Are you sure you want to do this?". ARGH! I realize Windows security needs improving, but asking permission for EVERYTHING? That's taking it too far, it is frickin' ANNOYING! Luckily, there is a way to turn it off, but not without having that stupid security center icon pop up in the system tray, nagging you that UAC is turned off and the world is gonna end unless you turn it back on. Seriously, UAC makes even Windows ME look like a better version of Windows at times. At least in ME you can run your programs without being nagged and asked if you're sure you want to run it. Bah!

Do you enjoy having your computer automatically log you on when Windows starts because you are the only person who ever has and ever will use your computer? Sorry, can't do that under Vista. They have completely and permanently eliminated that function. You MUST enter a username and password to login, no exceptions. There is no "automatic login" function in the regular users and passwords control panel. Not even running "control userpasswords2" works, it completely ignores whatever settings are changed there. You have to enter a password every single time you use the computer, even if you are the only one who uses it. This is only a minor annoyance, especially when compared to the monstrosity that is UAC, but it is still an annoyance nonetheless.

Anyway, that's pretty much my core opinions on Vista based on my experiences so far. To sum it up: for taking five years to complete, it's not revolutionary enough. It's just another new version of Windows, nothing more. I see no pressing desires to upgrade from XP. In fact, I imagine when the time to upgrade does come, it won't be because I want to, but because I have to. I am a PC tech, I fix computers, so I need to keep up with the times. I need to learn how to use and configure any new versions of Windows that come out. The only good way to gain such required experience is to upgrade my computer. This is what finally forced me to upgrade from Win2K to XP early last year, and that'll likely be what forces me to upgrade from XP to Vista. I estimate that won't happen for a couple years tho. Even if my job requires it, I have no desire at all to upgrade to Vista until AT LEAST three months after the first service pack comes out. This way, I won't have to deal with the initial release problems that SP1 eventually fixes, and I'm also giving Microsoft a little more time to fix any new problems that SP1 introduces (Be honest, have you ever known a Windows service pack release to go 100% flawlessly?). The decision to wait until three months after SP1 is not only personal, but professional based on my knowledge and experiences as a PC tech.

Well, that's my 1 1/2 cents worth. I look forward to seeing what others think.


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 2, 2006)

I haven't used it myself, but your post pretty well sums up what I've heard others say, with the exception that most people claim it seems to be somewhat more stable than WinXP.

Personally, I plan to get a new HDD (this 60GB one is almost full), install Vista on it, transfer the 15GB of stuff that I don't wanna lose, then wipe the old one and reinstall XP on it, and run a dual-boot setup.


----------



## robomilk (Oct 2, 2006)

I want to try it. I just don't know where to get it.


----------



## yak (Oct 2, 2006)

judging by reviews and oppinions of others, i sort of agree with the original poster. 
other annoying items, so say the others were the search system with metadata stuff and the enourmosly high hardware requirements.

so basically, fom the user POW, the OS is loaded with redunand eye candy that requires you to buy a pixel shader 1.2 and DirectX9.0 compatible video card, upgrade to 1Gig ram and get a bigger HD. for no good reason.  Transparent windows? heh, i was getting so much more with XGL, and so much earlier then that. 

i have no idea about what changed core-side - i am talking secutiry / services / servers. but i read somewhare that their core got a complete overhaul, and was pretty much rewritten from scratch. i also read they were going to drop some backward compatibility with some older stuff. 

anyway, being sane enough never to install windows on a production server, that doesn't concearn me in any way. what's left is the user side, which, judging by the read reviews and oppinions, (pardon me for being blunt) SUCKS!
i see no real reason why should i upgrade, because it doesn't offer me additional features i need, requires me to update my hardware for the features i will never use, because i preffer usability / speed / convenience over eye candy any day AND... ah, do i even need another reason? 

i don't want to be a lab rat for the pirated software. besides, the whole "segway type" "revolutionary inventions and innovation" policy they are pulling really disgusts me. this is a matter of principal, and even if i met the hardware requirements i don't think i will ever install it. XP is the last windows OS i will use. I don't care, i'll have my mom and my sister use linux. This is the only thing that is holding me back.


----------



## Aikon (Oct 2, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> what's left is the user side, which, judging by the read reviews and oppinions, (pardon me for being blunt) SUCKS!



Funny, I've heard mostly compliments from it.  But nonetheless, I have to admit the reviews seem widely varied... 

Myself, I'm buying it regardless.  Although I've been a Microsoft user since 1996, I'm getting tired of WinRot, there's no excuse for it.  But, looking at my alternatives... I'm still using Windows and probably will be for another 5 years.  But I may give Apple another chance if Vista fails to fix Winrot, or at least improve it.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Oct 2, 2006)

There was a quote at WWDC which brings up some unusual thought...

"...and here we have Windows Aqua... I mean Vista..."

From what I've seen of Vista, it is all ideas taken from Mac OS X. They even have the same color scheme and new programs VERY similar to those in iLife.

Hmm, WindowsCalander? Atleast they have the interface on the left side... oh wait, Apple's version has been like that for the past 4 years.

I don't mean to rant, but I wouldn't even download a copy of Vista.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm not sure I really care.  I won't be updating my OS until I get a new machine.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Oct 29, 2006)

Urg, screw that. I'll wait for Leopard. It'll have more stuff that Microsoft can steal for their next version.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 29, 2006)

Leopard really isn't offering anything substantial... Woohoo!  Time Machine! >.>


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Oct 29, 2006)

Heee...I don't really feel like defending myself at 5:30am on an internet forum (wait...4:30. Daylight savings) XD

But I am looking forward to the Spaces and Core Animation functionality as well as the Time Machine (which I think is really useful).


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 29, 2006)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> Heee...I don't really feel like defending myself at 5:30am on an internet forum (wait...4:30. Daylight savings) XD
> 
> But I am looking forward to the Spaces and Core Animation functionality as well as the Time Machine (which I think is really useful).



Honestly, I don't really care about Leopard.  Tiger is fine, just needs some polishing and I still use Panther personally cuz I don't need all the extra fluff.


----------



## DavidN (Oct 29, 2006)

I do find that Windows does have a nasty habit of treating you like an idiot most of the time (I'm still searching for a way to stop that "Warning and extreme danger to life force, you've changed a file name's extension!" dialog box from appearing), and UAC seems to enforce that. I suppose it will work, but it's a bit of a sledgehammer way of doing it.

I just think that the amount of elements that they've stolen from OS X (an OS that I can't stand in any way) is bordering on hilarious.


----------



## RailRide (Oct 29, 2006)

One of the theories going around is that MS has been stung for so long over their security, that they've gone overboard (with UAC) so as to force users to jump through hoops to do anything that might mung their system. Obviously this is aimed at n00bs (or folks who refuse to learn or take advice), and not anyone who knows their way around.

The question that occurs to me is, how does this differ from the various flavors of *nix, with their "legendary" security?

(not that I plan on getting Vista if I can help it--I'm notorious for keeping old OS'es on life support, and my place is starting to look like a group home for obsolete laptops  )

---PCJ


----------



## DMKA (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm not changing from XP until it's like the older ones and there's no more updates made for it.


----------



## Litre (Oct 30, 2006)

Honestly I don't like the idea of having to use Vista either. However, there's going to be a time where we are going to need to use Vista for those of us who use Windows OSes. (A good example is Alan Wake concerning games...but that won't be until a -long- time, and by then, we'll have the necessary hardware to run it, lol.)

What I want is a bare bones Windows OS without all the fancy-shiny stuff. Oh well.


----------



## DavidN (Oct 30, 2006)

I think there was talk of Microsoft doing that with Vista - the Non-Media Edition or some similar name. Unfortunately, this version is the same price and leaves out all the media capabilties, which misses the point by several hundred thousand miles.


----------



## goat (Oct 30, 2006)

cant wait for vista to come out. gonna be awesome


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 1, 2006)

I've not tried it out. To be honest, I don't use beta software because it gives me a bad impression -- because, y'know, it never works.!


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 1, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> I've not tried it out. To be honest, I don't use beta software because it gives me a bad impression -- because, y'know, it never works.!



Vista RC1 could be considered a Beta 3.  From what I hear, RC2 is actually rather stable and functional.


----------



## darkdoomer (Nov 4, 2006)

vista is an impressive failure, and i bet alot of retards will buy this shit.

fuck you, i'm runing 2003.


----------



## Nekoga (Nov 6, 2006)

I tried it for a while...seems the same as the XP profesional edition, just only a new windows clock w00t. I'm wating for the "Windows X3"...


----------



## Killy the Fox (Nov 7, 2006)

I did try it. At the time a lot of complaints went to speed but i went all smoothly on my PC. I do like the looks and features but because it crashed on me 2 times (what else to expect from beta's?) i removed it after a day.

I don't know yet when I'll buy it. XP is fine for me right now and i don't want to spend a load of cash on an upgrade to Ultimate just yet. I rather stay away from the other versions, they seem to crippled to me.


----------



## sasaki (Nov 22, 2006)

I haven't tried Vista, but My peers have, and according to them "Vista is the equivalent Windows ME (even some similar issues occur among others). Most people won't even need the upgrade and the only way people really will is by buying a new computer that bundles with it. Stick to Windows XP." It also requires too much memory.

My biggest concern is the EULA, where it states that Microsoft can decide whether a user has breached the contract and deactivate their account. This is similar to the Windows Geuine Advantage (WGA) EULA, which if you haven't installed it, make sure you *don't*. What ever happened to Personal Computers? It's bad enough that you can't _buy_ software. It's only a matter of time befor users need to rent/subscribe to Microsoft for their OS.

And before anyone throws out OS X as an alternitive in responce to my post, OS X is headed down that same road. The only real alternitive is Linux and GPL software (and even then, you won't get to play your games orz).

[align=center][size=x-large]*DON'T GET VISTA*[/size][/align]


----------



## ADF (Nov 25, 2006)

If it wasn't such a ram whore I'd consider switching on release, I've been playing with the betas all the way to the final version so I have a good idea of how it runs.

I have MSDNAA so I can pretty much get the full retail package of vista ultimate at postal cost when it comes out  With HDCP and the licensing aside I like some of the features of the OS, task bar preview and fewer GPU related crashes being some of them. 

I hear the final version released to retailers is significantly optimised compared to the last beta, in a couple of years when DX10 is more common Vista will be mandatory but I'm not going to touch the thing till I have at least 2GB ram.


----------



## snala (Nov 25, 2006)

I am an official windows vista beta tester, and unfortunately they had us sign little contracts agreeing not to comment on it until it is released... but..  <.<  ... >.>

Windows vista has quite a few improvements, but in the first 10 day's of my beta-testing I filed 32 bug's with Microsoft. Several of which continued to go unresolved well into RC-2.  Most notably one where you click inside control panel on "view how much memory I have" and it opens up the "Windows Activation Wizard" to say "Congratulations!  You have just successfully activated Windows!".   That alone is a tell-tail sign that there will be problems on its release.

If you tried to create a new folder you had to go through no fewer than two security prompts.  Now, I understand security was amped up for windows, but this is just ridiculously annoying. Along with that, in RC-1 there were problems where if you go to Adobe's web-site and do not have flash installed than the web-site will not open, IE just stops loading it. If you filed this bug with Microsoft you got a reply of "this is due to the fact that you do not have adobe flash player installed please download and install it from their web-site."  Anyone else see the problem here?  You have to go to adobe's web-site to download the player to enable you to go to their web-site.

Also, most programs installers currently will not be compatible with windows Vista unless you right-click on the installer and manually tell it to run as administrator, and even then sometimes the installers will bug-out.

Microsoft Office 2007 was no better, its interface change has actually made it more difficult and less user friendly to work with.  But this seems to be the theme of windows vista as a whole.

Microsoft was looking to make a big leap into the future with this release, and although to some extent they achieved it, they also have made too-big of a leap at once.  It just isn't that user friendly, let alone technician friendly, hardware friendly, or even anti-virus friendly for that matter.

My recommendation is not to switch right when it comes out, at least wait a couple of months, let some more of the testers and Microsoft figure out the major bugs.  I personally will wait for Windows Vista Service Pack 1 to be out, even if it takes a year (or two, which I very much doubt).


----------



## blueroo (Nov 29, 2006)

The decision wasn't difficult for me.

No fewer than 8 different developers and testers at Microsoft who worked directly on Vista told me in no uncertain terms that it was garbage, they can't believe it was shipped, and they're all sticking with XP.

If that isn't a raving condemnation, I don't know what is.


----------



## davuu (Nov 29, 2006)

I havent used vista as ive been put off by it, ive heard from a number of people nothing but problems, it needs alot of memory, and is glitchy, some basic programmes wont work with it, my friend was trying frustratedly for ages trying to get word to work.

 so im plaing safe and sticking to xp, and to the part about it being similar to millenium, apart from graphics issues i always found millenium to be ok, the only two probs I had with millenium were when I changed my screen resolution and it went kaboooom and I had to reformat it to get it back...ooops


----------



## yak (Nov 29, 2006)

OMG, did Microsoft just pull the old 'unzip.zip' joke? Hahahaa.aa..... Now that was funny...... 

So Vista is being rushed, eh? Hmm, makes me wonder if they're desperate or something.


----------



## sasaki (Nov 30, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> So Vista is being rushed, eh? Hmm, makes me wonder if they're desperate or something.



There has been lots of criticism on how Microsoft has become a bloated bureaucracy. Check out the Windows Vista Shutdown menu and how they developed this wonderful feature to see how harmful layers of management can be to software development. I'm pretty sure that Microsoft truly believes that Vista is done and ready to ship, and is the best OS on the market. :roll:


----------



## yak (Nov 30, 2006)

*smiles* i see i'm not the only one who reads Joel


----------



## sasaki (Nov 30, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> *smiles* i see i'm not the only one who reads Joel



Next you're going to tell me that you frequent Slashdot. :lol:


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 30, 2006)

sasaki said:
			
		

> Next you're going to tell me that you frequent Slashdot.



I don't know about Yak, but Slashdot is one of my RSS feeds (along with Megatokyo, Bungie.net, Shur'tugal.com, TeamXbox, GameSpot, Gizmodo, and Quotes of the Day).


----------



## goat (Jan 3, 2007)

vista kicks ass and is mad stable.


----------

